# Problema con PICKit 3 y PIC16F84A



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 12, 2014)

saludos
hace poco me compre un pickit 3 y tuve un poqueño incoveniente al tratar de grabar un programa al pic ya nombrado, me sale lo siguiente 

target device id (00000000) does not match espected device id (00000560)

alguien sabe por que sale eso? las conecciones la estoy haciendo de la siguiente manera







ya que en el datasheet del pic no dice al parecer donde van los pines PGD Y PGC  o yo me estoy saltando algo? alguien por favor me puede dar una mano?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 12, 2014)

Gustavo.gmb dijo:


> saludos
> hace poco me compre un pickit 3 y tuve un poqueño incoveniente al tratar de grabar un programa al pic ya nombrado, me sale lo siguiente
> 
> target device id (00000000) does not match espected device id (00000560)
> ...



Hola...Según mí entender PGD= Data y PGC= Clock...no he usado todavía el PicKit3.El dos ya no soportaba alguno de los pic mas antiguos de la serie.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 12, 2014)

La conexión parece estar bien. En la hoja de datos dice en la página 6:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/35007b.pdf
RB7: Serial programming data
RB6: Serial programming clock

Y el pic a programar como está montado?, que cosas tiene conectadas... si hay un esquemático mejor.
Está el resistor de pullup en la linea de reset (MCLR)?
Verifica si hay continuidad entre el conector del pickit y las patas del pic16f84a (quizás hay alguna pista cortada, un pin mal soldado, falso contacto).

¿Y con que software lo estás programando?.
Probaste el pickit con otros pic para descartar que sea problema interno del pickit?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2014)

Gustavo.gmb dijo:


> Hace poco me compré un pickit 3 y tuve un pequeño inconveniente al tratar de grabar un programa al pic ya nombrado, me sale lo siguiente:
> 
> target device id (00000000) does not match espected device id (00000560)
> 
> ...


Si estás usando el PICKit 3 desde MPLAB, muchas veces da problemas.

Por ejemplo este error.

Este error por no tener voltaje el PIC y otros, son muy comunes al usar el PICKit 3 desde MPLAB.​ 
Para evitar varios problemas al usar el PICKit 3 con MPLAB, opté por usar la aplicación independiente.

*Development Tools Parts*


Aquí una muestra usando un PIC16F84A.
*Enlace de descarga directa.*


La conexión que muestras es correcta y usando la aplicación no debes tener problemas con ningún PIC.
Las actualizaciones de firmware también son verificadas por la aplicación cuando se selecciona y detecta el PIC.

Suerte.​


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 13, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder.
Les cuento que el problema estaba en que tenía que quitar cualquier resistencia que venia en las patas PGD y PGC del pic, por eso no me lo reconocía.
Es que estaba tratando de programarlo directo en el circuito que hice, pero al parecer no funcionó.
Ahora les cuento que el problema es otro, lo programé con mplab y según ahí me decía que lo programó, pero el circuito no funcionó y estoy 100% seguro de que está bien armado y el programa igual está bien programado.

Este es el código, utilice un código super sencillo ya que primero quería probar el programador y el pic antes que nada.


```
;****************************************************************************************************
;
; primer proyecto que enciende leds con interruptores
;
;ZONA DE DATOS***************************************************************************************

    __CONFIG _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC
    
    LIST    P=16F84A
    INCLUDE    <P16F84A.INC>
    
;ZONA DE CODIGOS*************************************************************************************

    ORG        0
    
Inicio
    bsf        STATUS,RP0    ;accediendo al banco1
    clrf    TRISB        ;configurando como salida el puerto B
    movlw    b'00011111'    ;configurando como entrada el puerto A
    movwf    TRISA
    bcf        STATUS,RP0    ;volviendo al banco0
Principal
    movf    PORTA,W        ;cargando datos del puerto A a W
    movwf    PORTB        ;cargando datos de W al puerto B
    goto    Principal    ;haciendo un bucle
    
    END
```
Voy a tratar de programar con ese programa que me dijiste D@rkbytes, tal vez sea ese el problema.

Estoy utilizando condensadores de 15pf en vez de los 22pf q*ue* normalmente se utilizan en el clock.

EDIT: Ya lo programé con el programa que me dijiste  D@rkbytes, y mi pic se calienta cuando lo pongo en funcionamiento en el protoboard.
Es como si estuviera haciendo corto en algún lado, igual en la salida de la fuente en vez de salir los 5v salen 3,5v, eso es cuando lo conecto al circuito, desconectado la fuente si salen 5v, por eso es q*ue* digo q*ue* pareciera q*ue* estuviera haciendo corto pero no tengo idea de donde.
¿Tal vez algo en la programación?

EDIT2: RESUELTO
Gracias a todos, el último problema era estúpido, haha.
Después de programarlo, sin querer puse el pic al revés, es por eso que hacia corto, hehe.


----------



## juan2008 (May 31, 2015)

Pickit 3 NO RECONOCE PIC16F1789
Estimados, mi nombre es Juan Ignacio. Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, como lector me han sacado de varios apuros. Siempre muy útil la información compartida.

Paso a comentar mi problema actual:

Tengo UNO y SOLO UN PIC16F1789 de la nueva línea mejorada, que al parecer según el datasheet salió al mercado entre el 2013 y el 2014. Elegí este micro porque tiene un módulo especial dedicado al PWM y mi proyecto se basa en eso. Necesito generar formas de onda complementarias y moduladas en PWM.
El programador con el que cuento es un Pickit 2 clonado, que anda barbaro para los demás micros que usé hasta ahora (16F887 - 16F628A - 16F1939). Todos estos micros son anteriores al 2012. Cuando puse el 16F1789 el software de Pickit 2 no lo reconocía, probé con un hardware original prestado y tampoco. Reinstale todos los programas y no hubo caso. Intenté actualizar el archivo *.DAT de soporte de dispositivos y tampoco hubo mejora alguna.
Luego de estos intentos fallidos decidí adquirir un Pickit 3 ya que me había "asegurado" la compatibilidad con este micro.
Ahora que ya lo tengo en mi poder al Pickit3 tampoco me reconoce el 16F1789 !! A los demás los reconoce barbaro y al menos al 16F1939 lo programó bien, los demás no probé porque me pareció redundante.
Al principio del post aclare que tengo UNO y solo UN micro de estos, porque ya estoy empezando a pensar que me vino fallado.
1) ¿Suelen venir los micros de microchip rotos de fabrica? Escuché alguna vez, sin creerles mucho, que los prueban uno por uno...
Adjunto las capturas de pantalla del software del Pickit 3 donde se indican las versiones de Application, Device y OS que tengo.
2) ¿Hay algún archivo *.DAT que haya que actualizar o algo similar? En la captura se aprecia que el software tiene copyright entre el 2006 y el 2012, por eso puse arriba la fecha de supuesta salida al mercado del micro, por si tiene algo que ver.

Información complementaria: Windows 7 64 bit - Compilador MikroC C PRO for PIC v 6.5.0

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2015)

Como es un micro muy reciente es probable que debas actualizar el firmware del programador, para evitarte dolores de cabeza lo mejor y el procedimiento correcto es averiguar en la fuente, es decir con la gente de microchip, hay foros y lineas de feedback deberias entrar al sitio y bajarte y leerte toda la documentación relacionada con dicho micro y su compatibilidad con el programador.
Comenta tu problema y a la brevedad recibiras respuesta y las indicaciones necesarias de como proceder, link para bajar más info adicional y todo lo que neceiste, ya que el más interesado que se pueda utilzar no es otro que microchip incluso te pueden indicar que otros micros anteriores disponen de lo que tu necesitas e incluso la mejor forma de implementar tu proyecto


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 31, 2015)

juan2008 dijo:


> 1) ¿Suelen venir los micros de microchip rotos de fabrica? Escuché alguna vez, sin creerles mucho, que los prueban uno por uno.


Rotos de fábrica no pueden venir debido al alto control de calidad que mantiene la empresa.
Defectuosos tampoco, porque son sometidos a una prueba general antes de salir al mercado.
También existen Beta Testers que envían sus experiencias a Microchip.


juan2008 dijo:


> 2) ¿Hay algún archivo *.DAT que haya que actualizar o algo similar?


Dirígete a la sección *PICkit Archives* en la página oficial sobre *Development Tools* para descargar la última versión disponible del PICkit 3 Stand Alone.

Para actualizar el Firmware, lo debes hacer directamente desde MPLAB o MPLABX.
La actualización se realiza de forma automática cuando se selecciona el Pk3 y es vía internet. 

Una opción mejor que el PICkit 3 Stand Alone, es el *MPLAB IPE*. (IPE = Integrated Programming Environment)
Con esta aplicación puedes comprobar mejor el funcionamiento del PIC.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 1, 2015)

Quizas sirve:
http://microchip.wikidot.com/pickit3:firmware-to-load


----------



## juan2008 (Jun 2, 2015)

Estimados, probé con todo. Paso a enumerar:

1) Seguí los pasos de este video que explica como actualizar el firmware desde MPLAB conjunto con MPLABX

PicKit 3 firmware update manually automated fo latest version (buscarlo así en youtube, no puedo pegar links aún en el foro)

No me sirvió de mucho porque es solo para usarlo desde MPLAB o MPLABX y yo necesito usar la aplicación independiente del software, como le mostré en las capturas. Aún así pude seguir los pasos allí mencionados.

2) El PICkit 3 Stand Alone directamente no me anduvo y leí en internet que Microchip no le da más soporte.

3) Probé el IPE para actualizar el firmware, lo hace pero no reconoce el micro.

4) Estoy convencido de que si consigo un archivo de OS y/o un Decive File Version mas actualizado puede andar, pero sospecho que no hay versión mas nueva que la que tengo: 

OS Version: 2.00.05 (archivo PK3OSV020005) y en pantalla figura como ID=BUR143113286
Device File Version: 1.62.15
Application Version: 3.10.00

Recuerdo que uso el compilador MikroC 6.5.0 y exporto los archivos directamente al software del Pickit 3, de la misma forma que ya lo hacía con el Pickit2. Adjunto capturas del PIC16F1939 siendo reconocido y grabado sin problemas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 2, 2015)

Usa el PICkit3 Stand Alone que se encuentra en la página que mencioné.
Es la versión 1.0.0.0 pero es la versión que realmente se hizo para el PICkit 3, porque al parecer la versión que estás usando es una versión que viene de una modificación del PICkit 2 para el PICkit 3.

La versión 1.0.0.0 a la que hago referencia, no muestra los mensajes con colores de fondo, eso lo hace la que se usó para el PICkit 2.

Mira por aquí para que veas los problemas que tiene la versión modificada del PICkit 2 para el PICkit 3.
*PICkit 3 de Microchip con UART tool y Logic Analyzer
*


----------



## juan2008 (Jun 2, 2015)

Directamente no puedo instalar la versión que me recomendas del PICkit3 Stand Alone. Borré la versión 3.10 y me sigue haciendo lo mismo! Voy a leerme bien el otro post en detalle. Ya no se para donde disparar. ¿Habrá por acá alguien que haya usado alguna vez este Pic?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 2, 2015)

Me pregunto si estarás conectado correctamente el PIC al PICkit 3 
En esta imagen están mencionados únicamente los tres pines de conexión ICSP: 
Obviamente también debes conectar los terminales de VDD y VSS del PICkit 3 y del PIC.
Con sólo uno de ambos pines VDD y VSS es necesario, porque suelen estar conectados internamente.

Y como dato adicional de algo que me ha pasado algunas veces:
Aunque la opción de *Target Power*  se encuentre en *On*, en algunas ocasiones tengo que alimentar al PIC externamente para que pueda ser reconocido y/o escrito.
(Especialmente cuando el PIC ya tiene conexiones y está controlando algo)

Mañana tengo que ir con el distribuidor de Microchip por algunas cosas, y si tienen en stock el PIC16F1789, compraré uno para ver qué pasa.


----------



## juan2008 (Jun 3, 2015)

Logré que reconozca el 16F1789 usando el IPE v 2.30 como se ve en la figura agregándole los 5 v de alimentación externa, lastima que tengo que cargarle el *.hex en forma manual cada vez que le quiero cargar un programa. Le cargué un programa para el 16F1939 que solo le cambié el modelo de PIC y algunos parametros y anduvo lo más bien.
Con ningún Pickit 3 conseguí que lo reconozca, ni con el simil-Pickit 2 y no con el Stand Alone.
Ahora será tiempo de ponerme a ver en detalle como funciona el modulo PSMC que para eso lo compré, cuando tenga avances los comentaré en retribución al aporte de ustedes. Si alguien ha trabajado con este modulo o tiempo alguna referencia, por favor compartirla para ahorrar tiempos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2015)

Me da gusto que por fin hayas logrado que una aplicación reconociera el PIC.
Yo no logré conseguirlo porque no lo tienen en stock y las muestras tardan 2 meses en llegar.

Sobre el módulo PSMC, el problema para ayudarte es que usas mikroC.
Para el PIC C Compiler de CCS, existe esta información: Programmable Switch Mode Controller (PSMC)

Suerte.


----------



## juan2008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Siempre con el dato justo, un grande! ¿Que versión de CCS recomendás? ¿Son libres? Hace tiempo estoy esperando la oportunidad de pasarme a este compilador porque el hecho de que las librerías de Mikro C sean cerradas no me gusta, aunque reconozco que están muy bien logradas. Usé algo de MPLABX así que es el que me queda por conocer.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 4, 2015)

Siempre es recomendable tener la última versión por las actualizaciones sobre los dispositivos y porque se van agregando mejoras y corrigiendo errores.
Es de pago pero vale la pena el gasto porque se tiene acceso a las actualizaciones y otras cosas más.

Tanto el MPLAB como el MPLABX son entornos de desarrollo integrados (IDE) y soportan varios compiladores instalando los plugins que las empresas proveen.
O sea que se pueden usar PICBasic Pro, Proton Compiler, PIC C Compiler, etc. dentro de ese entorno.
Y por supuesto, también los compiladores para ensamblador y C de Microchip.


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola:

*1) *¿Cómo sabes donde va conectado el PicKit 3 en cada pin del PIC16F84A? _(Lo pregunto sobre todo por los pines RB7 y RB6)._

*2)* ¿Dónde saca la información de conectar por ejemplo el PIC18F4550?

*3) *¿El PicKit 3 vale la pena comprarlo? _(Lo pregunto porque cuando salió todo el mundo se quejaba de él, preferían el PicKit 2, el 4 aún no se sabe nada a estas alturas, cuando iba a compra alguno, me quedé conel clone del 2).

Saludos.
_


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 6, 2015)

*1) *Tu mismo te estás respondiendo. Pines RB6 (PGC) y RB7 (PGD) y Pin 4 (MCLR)

Los pines RB6 y RB7 son los destinados a la programación  ISCP para los PIC16 y  PIC18.
Para los PIC12 se usan otros pines (GP0 y GP1) pero toda esa información está en la guía:
*In Circuit Serial programming (ICSP) Guide*

*2)* En la hoja de datos o en la guía mencionada. Mira los nombres de los pines RB6 y RB7 del PIC18F4550.

*3)* Si vale la pena comprarlo y en lo personal no he tenido ningún tipo de problema, al contrario.
Hasta que lo compruebes por ti mismo verás la gran diferencia entre el PICkit 2 y el PICkit 3.


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *3)* Si vale la pena comprarlo y en lo personal no he tenido ningún tipo de problema, al contrario.
> Hasta que lo compruebes por ti mismo verás la gran diferencia entre el PICkit 2 y el PICkit 3.



Hola:

Frente a lo que dices, la mayoría incluido en este foro quería saber nada del Pic Kit 3, me lo iba a comprar y me aconsejaban el clone del Pic Kit 2, ajajjajaja, si no me matan. Si has cambiado a mejor, entonces el Pic Kit 3 ha mejorado como dijeron los de Microchip, que poco a poco irán mejorando muchas cosas con el tiempo.

Me extraña que ha día de hoy  no sacaran el Pic Kit 4 a estas alturas y mira que se espera mucho de ella.

Saludos y gracias por las respuestas mi muy distinguido amigo.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 6, 2015)

Lo sacaron demasiado rápido y aún no estaba completo el firmware, además no existía el software independiente ni las funciones extras que venían con el PICkit2, junto con el costo y la imposibilidad de hacerlo DIY para la mayoría (usa un chip solo disponible SMD) muchos lo consideraron "innecesario" pero hay que reconocer que su chip tiene mejor capacidad que el PIC18F2550 del PICkit2, no se como esté ahora, pero correcciones de firmware era lo que le faltaba, y en eso tenía lo necesario para mejorarlo.


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola:

Aquí en su enlace estarán los programas del PicKit 3 que no tenía nada y el PicKit 2 si.
http://www.microchip.com/Developmenttools/ProductDetails.aspx?PartNO=PG164130

Por ejemplo, el analizador lógico. Hablando de él. ¿Ya se lo incluyeron al PicKit 3?

Estas y otras funciones no lo incluían, la gente muy decepcionada. No se como estará la cosa ahora, como dió muy poca buenas impresiones, me quedé con esa imagen. Lo bueno que recuerdo, es que puedes guardar hasta 512 KB de archivos .hex para grabarlos a los PIC sin necesidad de usar un ordenador.

Saludos.


----------

